# How do you store flour?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I buy 25 lb bags of all purpose at Sams Club and need to know the best way to store it. The longest this amount will last me is about 6 months so I'm not talking long term, SHTF storage. Right now I am vac sealing and putting it in the freezer. Is that wrong? Should I take it out of the freezer or leave it in there?

TIA


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

The freezer is fine, and in fact has the benefit of killing any bugs that might have hitched a ride somewhere along the line, but I don't think you absolutely have to store it in the freezer. Your climate would be the only caveat I can think of.

We are in SoCal and buy our flour by the 50 lb sack. We store it in food grade plastic buckets (frosting buckets which I got from a bakery). We don't get anywhere near six months out of 50 lbs, but I do think it would keep that long without a problem.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you have the freezer room, that works great. I have an extra refrigerator, that I can keep extra flour and meal in.


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

I have one gallon glass jars that I store what we are not using in. They hold about 5 pounds each.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I put it in the freezer for a couple days in case there are " intruders " then in plastic and into a 5gal pail with snap lid


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

i put my 25lb. in the freezer for a few days and then in 5 gal. plastic pail with hte snap lids too


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

copperhead46 said:


> If you have the freezer room, that works great. I have an extra refrigerator, that I can keep extra flour and meal in.


:hammer: I forgot I have an extra fridge downstairs, I even put stuff in the fridge's freezer last night because I am out of room in my upright freezer. 

In order to vac seal it I put it in brown lunch bags and then into the foodsaver bags. I should be able to store it in one of my cabinets in the basement, right? If not it will go in the downstairs fridge. I put it in the freezer to kill any trespassers and then I just left it there, but I do need to get it out to make room.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

If you put it in the freezer for a few days to kill bugs, then vacuum seal it, you don't need to put it back in the freezer. No reason to waste your freezer space...

SBJ


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I buy it in 5# sacks since I can get it cheaper that way then in the larger sacks (go figure!). I put 4 bags into an icing container and close the lids (Yes, leaving them in the paper sacks). Never have had a problem, yet, and I know some of them are a year old since I mark the buckets when I fill them. I do the exact same thing with sugar.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

My husband asked me if you put it in the freezer for a few days, then take it out, wouldn't the bugs just come out of dormancy? Seems to me that they would. Bugs overwinter in pretty cold temps in nature.

This time of year, bugs are not so much a concern. I have trouble with them in the summer.

I have in the past sealed flour in cans with an oxygen absorber. Now I am experimenting with sealing them in quart jars like someone mentioned.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

could you store it in a large cooler with snap close lids?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

mary said:


> My husband asked me if you put it in the freezer for a few days, then take it out, wouldn't the bugs just come out of dormancy? Seems to me that they would. Bugs overwinter in pretty cold temps in nature.


Freezing will kill insects in food--not bacteria though, it just slows bacterial growth. Three or four days of freezing should do it. But freezing doesn't prevent a re-infestation. After freezing, airtight storage is necessary.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I keep my AP flour in a 16.9 quart wide Keep Box in my pantry. The whole 25 lb bag fits (also squeeze fits in the 14 qt tall) and it's easy to scoop out what I need and see how much I have on the shelf. It's airtight and humidity-tight, and critter proof unless you have really determined rodents gnawing through plastic. So far, no problems with pantry moths or flour weevils (but flour weevils are just extra protein right  ) It's food safe and BPA-free as well.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I vacum seal them in the half gallon Mason Jars that I buy at the store, finding them is a pain in the butt. So far I have quite a few cases. I put flour sugar, and all sorts of stuff in them. I have had flour well over a year so far no problems..

I like glass jars better than plastic, but I do use 5 gallon pails for stuff also..

enjoy


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't like to use freezer due to power outages. Plus, once thawed I have found if not refrigerated it has a bad taste after a few days in normal temp. SO....I oven can mine in quart and gallon jars. I don't have a generator to keep freezer/fridge goine. I try to can anything and everything extra I can.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't (didn't) like to keep my flour in the fridge or freezer because it always tasted funny afterwards to me... maybe picking up odor/flavor of other foods or something? I also don't have the luxury of unlimited freezer space or electricity anymore 

Regular AP flour is already "dead" and doesn't go rancid very quickly (airtight it's good for a year in the pantry). Bread flour is the same, although I find I need to keep a desiccant packet in there since it's a finer grind and gets clumpy. Packaged whole grain flours don't last as long, maybe 6 months if your pantry is really cool, before they start to taste weird. Fresh ground whole grains should be used right away, within a few days, because even with refrigeration the enzymes and oils start to breakdown and aren't as pleasant or reliable. I normally only grind enough of my dry grains to make today's bread with maybe a little left over for a drop biscuit or two in the morning or feeding my sourdough.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> I don't like to use freezer due to power outages. Plus, once thawed I have found if not refrigerated it has a bad taste after a few days in normal temp. SO....I oven can mine in quart and gallon jars. I don't have a generator to keep freezer/fridge goine. I try to can anything and everything extra I can.


Do you have problems with the flour scorching (or tasting cooked) when you oven can? My temp control on the woodstove is guesswork at best, so I've been leary of trying to dry can on it and have been using the jar attachment for my vacuum sealer and/or oxygen absorbers instead. But if you don't need very high temps to oven can dry goods safely, I might be able to a batch or two when we've let the fire burn out and the cast iron stove is just radiating.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I put flour in large freezer bags to avoid oder/taste and freeze. Then it comes out and gets put in large containers/buckets/popcorn tins,then one bag fits in a gallon jar for kitchen use. I did once put flour in the Hooiser flour bin,it got bugs real fast.


----------

